# 8 month Havanese puppy posted on Craigslist Winston-Salem, NC



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/pet/3354189630.html

Link to an 8 month old Havanese puppy ad posted for re-homing for a small fee. I talked with the poster this afternoon. She was evasive about where the puppy had come from. She is trying to place him because he's too much puppy for her and her elderly cat. She is advertising him as a "beautiful, long haired, non shedding older puppy and seemed surprised that I recognized him as a Havanese.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If he had come from a reputable breeder the breeder would have taken him back.....so sad.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I feel bad for the puppy. I suggested Havanese
Rescue but I don't know if she will go that route.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What a beautiful little Hav


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just checked the posting intending to request assistance from HRI, but the posting has been deleted by the author.

I am hoping that she took your advice, Pucks104. Maybe we will see the puppy on HRI's website sometime in the near future.


----------

